# Problem mit fixierten Hintergrund



## vaporizer (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo

heißt es eigentlich fixierten oder fixiertem? hm
naja nicht so wichtig
auf meiner Site da will ich einen fixierten/m hintergrund
hab dies mit 
background="fdgrdr.jpg" bgproperties="fixed"
gemacht
bei Internet Explorer geht das auch ohne Probleme
aber wenn ich die Seite mit Mozilla öffne dann ist er nicht fixiert
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, bei der es bei beiden Browsern funktioniert?


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juni 2004)

Mit CSS:

```
<body style="background:url(fdgrdr.jpg) fixed;">
```


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juni 2004)

Weitere Informationen zur background-Eigenschaft:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;W3Schools › CSS Background


----------

